# Unknown illness in Tummy



## 18440 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hello there I'm new to this but I need some answeres..About maybe 2 months ago I started having pain.. and it hurt so much I couldnt lay down I have to be on my feet. The pain starts in the upper area near the chest. I heard about Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS).. I mean It take about maybe 2 house or so for it to go away, I can't think of food and eat food. It's been starting at night usually. and I get really worried and scared, I'm suppoce to visit my doctor soon, But I'd really like to know what this may be.. any help would be very nice


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi RainbowGarden, This sounds like it could be heartburn, but of course see your doctor (you said you have an appointment soon). There are over-the-counter meds. you could try for heartburn before seeing your Dr. Below is a site you could look into if interested.http://www.heartburnalliance.org/Some things to try and avoid: caffine, chocolate, fruit/fruit juices with high acidity (ex







range juice), spicey foods, and carbonated drinks. You may have to experiment to see what bothers you. Some do diets low in carbs, some do low-fat, it will just depend on what irritates you. Good luck!


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry - should say (i.e. orange juice)


----------

